# to clip or not to clip...



## chloes

I am confused:chin: about wether or not to clip my boer goats for shows and fairs. As I recall, most all of the goats last year @ the fair were clipped. But just recently, I was talking with a goat breeder and she said that only weathers were body clipped eccept their legs and does aren't @ all eccept for the longer wisps. Is this true? Does it matter? Is it a preferance thing? Does it depend on the age or gender of the goat, or where it is being shown?
THanks!:wave:


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

I really don't think it matters but i think its best if you shave the goats. We shave them to the knee and leave the hair below the knee long. When you shave your goats it shows their true muscleing and their true body shape so i would shave your goats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wethers and does are clipped very differently for shows in most cases. Unless you are showing does in the market classes. In breeding classes for does we clip a lot of their hair at different lengths with guards. Here's a chart that I like to follow for clipping does.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Do you have a chart like this for clipping bucks? Sorry for hijacking.


Also, chloes- the person you spoke with may have been talking about market goats versus breeding goats. Usually market goats are shaved to the knees, and breeding goats are clipped like Crossroads' chart. Even does in the market class are generally shaved.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I clip bucks and does the same way actually.  You want bucks to look as big and massive as possible, so sometimes I'll leave more hair on their neck. You don't want a mohawk though if they see another buck they don't like in the ring... I always worry about that! :doh:


----------



## chloes

Awsome!!!! Thanks you guys!!! The chart realllllly helps me picture how its done!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Great! No problem.


----------

